# Beautiful Maltese in a beautiful day



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Edited:
I give credit for these great shots to:

1. My Nikon D80 (I call it an Art cam )
2. My pretty maltese
3. the photos' frame that added the final touch to the pictures.....I added the frames using *photofitler* a program that Sue once suggested...thanks Sue I like my pictures with a frame better 


Guess who turned 10 months old in October 2nd? 
[attachment=27709SC_1778.JPG]

Crystal to SM: "Me...Me...Me...Lookie how pwetty I am @ 10 months old"
[attachment=27710SC_1756.JPG]

I was so busy during the 2nd of October, and I did not give Crystal a special day for turning 10 months old - with pictures, treat, extra plays of games, walks...etc
:smilie_tischkante: what a bad mommy I am sometimes. Yet, yesterday, I gave each and every maltese his/her specil time with me :wub: :wub: I started with Snowy.I gave him bath, played with him (no Crystal around coz I asked my sis to take her for a while)...I really missed my time with my Snowy alone without giving my attention to the two malts...I love my boy, and he is still good at making me laugh. I took some clips of him which I will share in another day once I load it in my laptop and into photobucket.

Then, it was Crystal's turn ...and this girl just turned into a bunny right after her bath LOL she kept on bouncing and bouncing all other the room, playing with her toys and stuff 

That was fun :biggrin: we all had a great time.

After that, I put a dress on C and a shirt on Snowy and went out to the garden to take some pictures, especially of Crystal :wub: who turns into a wild girl in the garden
[attachment=27711SC_1757.JPG]

She doesn't like to have a topknot on her head or anything else :smpullhair: 

Crystal to kat: "Hey mommy!! I look stupid with that thing on my head"
[attachment=27712SC_1811.JPG]

We decided to put a blue ribbon on her too  and just look at how she reacts 
[attachment=27713SC_1803.JPG]

Crystal to the lady who is helping kat in these photo-shots: "either you take it off, or I play dead"
[attachment=27714SC_1814.JPG]

MORE TO COME


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Aww, Crystal is really a cute little girl! Top Knot - or not. Happy 10 month old milestone! Oh boy, are you gonna have fun.....in two months - I bet I know one little one who's going to get tons of presents!!! Yippie.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Finally
[attachment=27715SC_1887.JPG]

Snowy to kat:"wait for me too mommy, I wanna be in these photos too...I gotta put on my hat first"
[attachment=27716SC_1849.JPG]

Snowy to Crystal: "can you just keep that ribbon on your head for these photo-shots. I know they look silly, but still  "
[attachment=27717SC_1826.JPG]

Snowy to kat: "mommy, do I look cute or what"
[attachment=27718SC_1809.JPG]

Snowy: "Here is another cute one of me for all the people in SM...wet licks and tail wags are being sent to you all from me"
[attachment=27719SC_1818.JPG]

Back to Crystal
[attachment=27720SC_1993.JPG]

Crystal and her floppy ear LOL  For you, Kim 
[attachment=27721SC_1969.JPG]


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

cute pics! I love the one with snowy looking up and his hat is backwards. his eyes are so brown! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

another floppy ear shots...Her ear likes to flop backwards
[attachment=27722SC_1848.JPG]
[attachment=27723SC_1846.JPG]

Sometimes, the two ears together
[attachment=27724SC_1850.JPG]

few more of her
[attachment=27725SC_1878.JPG]
[attachment=27726SC_1926.JPG]

I justlove this sweet face :wub: 
[attachment=27727SC_1886.JPG]

Now, with Snowy

AWWWWWWWWW :wub: :wub: 
[attachment=27728SC_1933.JPG]


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I love my Nikon D80  
[attachment=27732SC_1986.JPG]

but I love my malts more
[attachment=27731SC_2008.JPG]

[attachment=27729SC_1902.JPG]

[attachment=27730SC_1978.JPG]

Crystal was sitting next to Snowy -to the right of the pic- few seconds before this shot was taken :smpullhair: before I knew it, she moved and ended up sitting to the other side 
[attachment=27733SC_1943.JPG]


Snowy and Crystal together :wub: 
[attachment=27734SC_1906.JPG]
[attachment=27735SC_1989.JPG]


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

What a model I got here LOL
[attachment=27736SC_2021.JPG]
[attachment=27737SC_2022.JPG]

Snowy to SM: "Thanks for looking; I hope you enjoyed our pictures...Time to go for a walk...I will keep this shirt on "
[attachment=27738SC_2024.JPG]


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Oh boy, are you gonna have fun.....in two months - I bet I know one little one who's going to get tons of presents!!! Yippie.[/B]


Yeah..in two more months, she is turning 1 year :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Crystal wanna have a pool party, inviting all doggies in the block  One of her guests will be a VID -Very Important Doggie - LOL he is supposed to be in his way to our city .... :HistericalSmiley: 

*Crystal: Sparkey boy, I hope you are going to make it to our place*

:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> cute pics! I love the one with snowy looking up and his hat is backwards. his eyes are so brown! :aktion033: :aktion033:[/B]


Thank you  am not happy with the stains around his mouth though  he started getting them when picasso was here. Theyused to eat those canned food and this is the result


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

They are so precious! I love the one with the hat to the back, and Crystal is gorgeous with our without the bow! What a fun day you must've had together.

Leslie


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Kat, both of your fluffs are so beautiful and adorable. You got some really good pics.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

They are both too cute for words :wub: Great pics!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, wow!! So many fabulous pictures!! They are such a pleasure to view!! I hope you'll send some in for the SM calendar.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks guys :grouphug: Glad that you liked them 

I give credit for these great shots to:

1. My Nikon D80 (I call it an Art cam  )
2. My pretty maltese
3. the photos' frame that added the final touch to the pictures.....I added the frames using *photofitler* a program that Sue once suggested...thanks Sue :grouphug: I like my pictures with a frame better 



> hope you'll send some in for the SM calendar.[/B]


I remember that I did send Snowy's pictures for last year's calender submission, but non was picked  LOL so am not sure for this year...There are many great pictures of adorable SM maltese here.... I don't know...I will see


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Adorable pics....love the denim dress on her!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg Kat your pictures of Snowy and Crystal are totally adorable, I love how beautiful the colors are and also how gorgeous your little kids are too :wub: :wub:


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, those are some beautiful pictures!! Crystal and Snowy are adorable!! I love the two pictures of them together! :wub: :wub:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Beautiful Doggies! :aktion033:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Kat, I can't get enough of S & C!! They are so darn cute, and so very photogenic. I agree, I'm sure the camera helps, but you've got such perfect subjects!! Give them wet kisses back from Bonnie!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh my! Kat -- I honestly SQUEAL each time I see Crystal's little ear back -- it is SO darn cute! :wub: And Noelle welcomes another girl who just doesn't go for the top knot look. 

ALL of the photos turned out great ... that Snowy boy sure does know how to model, doesn't he? He's a pro! 

These were such fun photos ... I really got a feel for the day you got to share with your adorable babies. 

The photo of Snowy withOUT Crystal in it ... where she escaped from the shot -- that made me laugh so hard. Zoom! :HistericalSmiley: 

Thank you for sharing your day with us ... lots of joy all around.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG Kat! Those pics are all just adorable! I can't believe Crystal is 10 months old already :smpullhair: Where is the time going? Snowy with that cap on backwards :smheat: So cute! :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Great Pictures. I love the ones where S and C are together.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh my gosh, those pics of Snowy in the hat are perfection! Crystal is adorable in her
little dress too. (and bow) Great shots!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:grouphug: Those two are soooooooooooooooo cute! I really enjoyed all the pics, Kat. Thank You for sharing them!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awwwwwww isn't she the cutes princess ever !!

I love the vibrant pics - and especially the ones with Snowy. The "gangsta" pic of him is cute with his hat backwards ...

And Crystal's dress is really cute with the pink rhinestone attached on the back - she wants to be a tomboy Mommy - no frills kind of girl.

Keep them coming - Great Job


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

Kat, I love the pictures. Chloe is so in love :wub: :wub: with Snowy, she thinks he's hot in his backwards
cap. Crystal is like Chloe when it comes to bows, only she does'nt play dead, she barks and runs
away!

Chloe & Debra


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you everybody; glad that you enjoyed the pic :grouphug: 



> Give them wet kisses back from Bonnie![/B]


S and C send wet kisses back to sweetie Bonnie


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Oh my! Kat -- I honestly SQUEAL each time I see Crystal's little ear back -- it is SO darn cute! :wub: And Noelle welcomes another girl who just doesn't go for the top knot look.
> 
> ALL of the photos turned out great ... that Snowy boy sure does know how to model, doesn't he? He's a pro!
> 
> ...


Snowy knows how to model more than Crystal does :HistericalSmiley: 

Crystal just hates these topknots :smpullhair: when I take her out with my friends, I like to dress her up and makeher look like a pretty lady, but we always end up going with hair having a bad hair day -no topknots or anything :smpullhair: -


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I can't believe Crystal is 10 months old already :smpullhair: Where is the time going?[/B]


LOL yeah!! amazes me how does time fly


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Chloe is so in love :wub: :wub: with Snowy, she thinks he's hot in his backwards
> cap. Crystal is like Chloe when it comes to bows, only she does'nt play dead, she barks and runs
> away!
> 
> Chloe & Debra[/B]


Snowy thinks of Chloe as a CUTIE PIE :wub: :wub: He especially loves your avater pic of Chloe SOOOO CUTE


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> *Crystal: Sparkey boy, I hope you are going to make it to our place*
> :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


 :smrofl: Awww, so sorry Crystal. Sparkey got lost big time. he never found you there. 

Kat these pictures are the best. one after another. I laughed at some of them. I can see that Crystal can play dead too just like Snowy and she wont even wag her tail  

your camera is so good. the way it blurs the background :thumbsup: but I just love S & C :wub: :wub:


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

:smmadder: I want a Nikon! :smmadder: I want a Nikon!!!

Those were just the best :smilie_daumenpos: pics ever & the captions....priceless. I got a big chuckle out of it!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

gorgeous!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

ALWAYS ADORABLE :wub: I love looking at your photos . Sarah


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> :smrofl: Awww, so sorry Crystal. Sparkey got lost big time. he never found you there.[/B]


poor Sparkey boy...Next time he plans to come, Crystal is gonna provide him with a map to her place :HistericalSmiley: 



> the way it blurs the background :thumbsup:[/B]


This is the best part I love  it gives all its focus to my 2 angels


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Kat... LOVED the photos!! I did crack up at Crystal laying over when you were trying to put the bow on her topknot!!...tooo funny!! and little Snowy in his cap is just precious!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG, lots & lots of beautiful pics of Superboy Snowy :wub: & Sweet Baby Crystal :wub: . Your camera truly does capture such vibrant color & are always so clear & smooth. I laughed :HistericalSmiley: when I saw the pic of Crystal laying on her side when you put the ribbon on her. Hannah tries to do that very same thing.Snowy is adorable in his backwards cap, I just love your fluffies & the pics.They're all fantastic. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------

